# hypno-therapy



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

I know hypno-therapy works. In grad school I panicked every time someone said the word "test." A few sessions with a behaviorial therapist, and I even quit cramming. I'm interested in the tapes (Mike's tapes?) but I can't seem to find out how much they cost, how to order, etc.B. Burt


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Go to http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com for information on ordering the tapes. You can also click on the icon on the top left of this page.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bwburt, if you have any questions let me know.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

